# humer bleeding from rectum ?



## chove123 (May 13, 2007)

I got home today to find a female home bleeding from her rectum . I cleaned the the area to find that her rectum almost looks turned outward with what looks like liver chunks . it extends out about a half an inch . if any one has an idea of what this could be please help.

thanks for any help.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I think it would help if you could post a picture. I am sure someone on the site has seen this before and can help.

George


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Sounds like a prolaspe to me. Can you get the pij to a vet? Keep the area moist but clean, can you put your pigeon on a soft towel?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Keep the area moist


What would you use to keep the area moist?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

This is what they call a prolapsed cloaca I believe. You need to get the poor bird to a vet ASAP. It doesn't sound as bad as some of the cases I've heard of, where it was just too late. I don't think we have a sticky thread here on what to do in this situation do we?  If not, we need one for emergencies like this I think.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It does sound like a prolapse .. lubricate the parts that are now outside with antibiotic cream. You need to get these parts back inside and then place a stitch or two to keep them in .. this IS NOT something you should try to do on your own .. you need a vet.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Definetely a prolaps. My Whitney had this.
My vet was out of town but he recommended putting Preparation H on it twice a day until he got back and could do surgery.
This is not somethint that can be treated at home, she needs surgery there is not way around it. The preparation H will help keep the tissues moist and viable. If it dries out the tissue has to be removed surgically and the surgery will be more invasive.
Also seprate her from the others and keep her isolated and warm.
Hope you have a vet in the area who can take care of this.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Winter had a slight version of it once and it just went away after the Prep H--never did it again. How bad is it? How much sticks out in comparison to something that we can all understand to give it scale, like a grape, marble or raisin?

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

hi chove 123, all...



I have seen a couple instances of what one could taken to be a mild or rectal incipient prolapse, with slight 'fresh' blood, which was occuring with an enteritis condition.


How 'far' the being 'out' is, would probably distinguish this from an actual prolapse ( which I have never seen, and hope I never do see...)


These two instances, I took for granted that the slight 'being out' aspect was because of the considerable inflammation which was going on in the lower intestine-colon...where it would go out almost 1/4 inch and be pulsing there, but would go someways back in also once the bowel movement ( bad smelling brown diarhea in this case ) had concluded for the moment.


I think that some inflamations can effect the muscle tone/contol there...


Anyway, is there any diahrea ? enteritis? bad smelling poorly formed poops?



Phil
l v


----------

